# my layout ....IN DE DARK x3



## warriorgleek444 (May 27, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjRnmsJy1B0
here you go


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks ghostly, I think it needs enough light to see what's running.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It needs a little light to see what it is. 
What is it?


----------



## warriorgleek444 (May 27, 2013)

It's my train and yeah sorry the trains light still has the original bulb so it's a tiny bulb that was painted yellow so yeah XD


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 25, 2013)

UFO sited...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No apology necessary, we just wanted to see what was running around on those tracks.


----------



## warriorgleek444 (May 27, 2013)

Lol okay c: to see it during the day I have another post in this section


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Mayhem said:


> UFO sited...


That is what I first thought when I saw the light coming. 



warriorgleek444 said:


> Lol okay c: to see it during the day I have another post in this section


What you have to do is just add the right amount of light so we can see it in the dark.
It is hard to try to take pictures in the dark.
You can't have too dark and it can't be too light, you have to find the perfect median in between.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I would have never guessed what that was, very nice. Watch it in the light. You need a few floodlights out there! Or some night vision goggles!


----------



## warriorgleek444 (May 27, 2013)

*my layout ....IN DE DARK x3 (2)*

here is my layout in the dark but this time i have a cab light! ....and maybe sometime this month i will get my train to smoke to! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9LhE9M-iJg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## warriorgleek444 (May 27, 2013)

lol it is placed right next to the shed or whatever so there is a yellow light out there XD and yeah lol also here is a link to a video i just took tonight...and now i got a cab light
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=217362#post217362


----------

